# Gonna start a rips log



## Yaya (Feb 25, 2013)

in a few weeks i am gonna start these rips finally and will be doing a log. Just a heads up


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 25, 2013)

nice yaya...whats your plan?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2013)

Here is a rips log

Day 1 - 90 consists of - I'm tired, my feet hurt

Day 90 - Holy shit I have abs!

Day 90-however long they run it - I ate chinese food all day and still have abs.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 25, 2013)

gonna start 2iu per day. 5 on, 2 off. Increase or decrease whenever i feel that CTS is getting bad.. I will def keep everyone posted when i start


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll be following. can't wait to start GH


----------



## Spongy (Feb 25, 2013)

rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS rips RIPS 

I love rips!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2013)

good luck bro I will be watching


----------



## goodfella (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been pretty interested in seeing wut kind of results would come from that dose of 2 iu's, @ 5 on 2 off a week, what results of fatloss would one get... 

Game to follow!


----------



## Azog (Feb 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Here is a rips log
> 
> Day 1 - 90 consists of - I'm tired, my feet hurt
> 
> ...



I LOLd hard...because it is so fucking true.


----------



## csully8080 (Feb 25, 2013)

just finishing up my second kit of rips love them.....but now i am all out.....


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 25, 2013)

GL man.  your going to want to buy another 3 kits once your done so start putting money on the side.


----------



## Jada (Feb 26, 2013)

Followin u Yaya!


----------



## losieloos (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought gh from China was all bunk. Are you sure you got legit stuff? Give us an update.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 13, 2014)

Took them for about 2 months...

The good..  slept great, fun dreams, and joints felt great

The bad... always tired, terrible carpel tunnel and bloated as fuk..

I switched to hyges for a few months and liked them much more then the rips.. I lost a lot of fat at the time with the hyges...

I decided to stop hgh all together at the time because I noticed better effects from test and mast

If I ever do run hgh again it will be most likely us pharmacy grade or generics that are proven good


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 14, 2014)

Once you get to 4iu I would split the dose when you wake and after lunch. A gh spike after lunch works good to blunt cortisol and a split in dosage twice a day will also allow you to handle more gh per day...but wtf do I know...im no endo


----------

